# Sky tv



## P3lady (May 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum. And I am sure that this has been asked before, but I havent been able to find it. We are hopefully moving over to SA in the next month, and I was wanting to find out if we can bring our sky box with us and if it will work over there. I hope that somebody can help me with this, Thanks


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

nope, you will have to get a box from the local TV supplier M-Net


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> nope, you will have to get a box from the local TV supplier M-Net


Daxk is correct, but he is also wrong! 
Thankfully there is a lot more than just M-Net!

DSTV supplied by Multichoice.
We have a PVR decoder.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

DStv.com


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Johanna said:


> Daxk is correct, but he is also wrong!
> Thankfully there is a lot more than just M-Net!
> 
> DSTV supplied by Multichoice.
> We have a PVR decoder.


I forgot the "such as":ranger:


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> I forgot the "such as":ranger:


Oh OK then, you are forgiven, age is a difficult thing to handle!

Reception very good here, but the progammes are just as bad as anywhere else!

SKY and BBC news are not the same as what you see in the UK, it is done by the International teams, but still just as good ( or bad..) as back in the UK.


I do miss some of the live discussion programmes, but that is something you will have to forfeit if you move away from the UK.

Saw a very interesting live interview with Nadine Gordimer on BBC last night ( the news channel not the entertainment channel).


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Johanna said:


> Oh OK then, you are forgiven, age is a difficult thing to handle!
> 
> ).


S'ok, dont forget your HRT!!promise, you will be fine!wont even ned a heater for half the time!!:eyebrows:

at least P3lady can practise her future watching Isidingo on Sky.


----------



## P3lady (May 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. My parents have dstv over there. It's more the kids programmes, whenever we do flick it on for them it's playhouse Disney (or Disney junior as it's now called).

Thanks.


----------

